
Show HN: Credit card payments API for blockchain - abhuptani
http://www.connextapi.com
======
ezekg
“Serious security”--before you can claim that, you need to get yourself an SSL
cert, esp. since you're sending passwords over plaintext. Also, where's the
documentation for the API? Might be a good idea to put that out in the open so
users know what they're signing up for. (And _please_ disable the scroll-
jacking.)

~~~
blairanderson
Came her to say all this. No ssl is a joke.

